# Building Ratings



## Avalon happy (Jul 27, 2018)

I was able to build and maintain my ratings without offering candy, water, or all the other stuff. Passsengers simply desire a safe trip that is free for driver induced navigational challenges. 
The only perk I offer is a charger cable. I brought one for every different brand of phone (3 total). 

Don’t complain about not making money or how Uber is not treating you correct. Just simply treat the passengers with respect. 

3 years 
6000+ trips
4.95 rating


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Avalon happy said:


> I was able to build and maintain my ratings without offering candy, water, or all the other stuff. Passsengers simply desire a safe trip that is free for driver induced navigational challenges.
> The only perk I offer is a charger cable. I brought one for every different brand of phone (3 total).
> 
> Don't complain about not making money or how Uber is not treating you correct. Just simply treat the passengers with respect.
> ...


While I agree with treating riders with respect and not needing to provide any extras, that doesn't necessarily translate into making money.


----------



## Avalon happy (Jul 27, 2018)

You are correct on the surface, however lower rating put you in jeopardy of at the very least being suspended at worst being deactivated. I was offering my two cents (if you ask my wife that’s giving myself to much).


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Avalon happy said:


> You are correct on the surface, however lower rating put you in jeopardy of at the very least being suspended at worst being deactivated. I was offering my two cents (if you ask my wife that's giving myself to much).


You sound like you know what you're doing Mr Avalon. 
Stick around. 
There's a lot to learn here, even if you're experienced. 
But especially the noobs need to hear from experienced drivers like yourself so that hopefully they don't start off doing all the wrong things.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

3yrs
7900 trips
4.97 rating

No perks not even a charging cable. Car is always clean, I know my way around town & can navigate many neighborhoods without gps. I only offer good convo & laughs using corny jokes.

Pax ask me about Uber & Im honest. I simply tell them the facts about Uber, most of us know what that is. I don't hesitate to talk about rates because it's the truth. My .02.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

4.97 after almost 8k rides...

That's legend status.


----------



## RegularUber (Jun 30, 2015)

You sound like me. I don't give out water or candy and been driving uber since 2013. started as a Lyft guy someone refered me to uber and I never looked back. Haven't done lyft over 4 years. I drive in SF full time and a native. Driven X to Black but doing X full time for the past year. Black was last 2 years. 19,000 rides with X 10,000 5-stars a few weeks ago and 4.95 rating. 8,000 Black and Select rides. 4.92 rating. Started X tried Black now back to X. Driven the founder of Uber a few times Travis. driven Joe Montana, Adam Savage,and restraunt owners, startup ceos, and just people who wanted a comfier ride. Even had to park next to a jet at Oak airport once. But those celebs were rare while doing Black and the volume sucked with premium sometimes so I pretty much stopped being a TCP driver. Seems like u guys are all awesome drivers also btw.

It's totally possible to bring your rating back up with consitently good service for a few weeks or longer. All the good stuff helps driving smooth, keeping a clean car, a charger when requested and having a few laughs but it def sucks when someone dings me with a 1 star. You see the rating go down a point instantly and it can be the difference in being a happy driver for awhile sometimes, higher ratings motivate me to drive more. I don't think acceptance rates and cancelation rates lower your overall rating.


----------



## Avalon happy (Jul 27, 2018)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> 3yrs
> 7900 trips
> 4.97 rating
> 
> ...


Dude you hit the nail of the head. Good convo, clean car, and keeping the passenger happy is the key. However you could have a charger cord ready lol.

Every time I've riden in a car as a passenger with an Uber who offered water - candy- etc. their ratings were always in the toilet.



RegularUber said:


> You sound like me. I don't give out water or candy and been driving uber since 2013. started as a Lyft guy someone refered me to uber and I never looked back. Haven't done lyft over 4 years. I drive in SF full time and a native. Driven X to Black but doing X full time for the past year. Black was last 2 years. 19,000 rides with X 10,000 5-stars a few weeks ago and 4.95 rating. 8,000 Black and Select rides. 4.92 rating. Started X tried Black now back to X. Driven the founder of Uber a few times Travis. driven Joe Montana, Adam Savage,and restraunt owners, startup ceos, and just people who wanted a comfier ride. Even had to park next to a jet at Oak airport once. But those celebs were rare while doing Black and the volume sucked with premium sometimes so I pretty much stopped being a TCP driver. Seems like u guys are all awesome drivers also btw.
> 
> It's totally possible to bring your rating back up with consitently good service for a few weeks or longer. All the good stuff helps driving smooth, keeping a clean car, a charger when requested and having a few laughs but it def sucks when someone dings me with a 1 star. You see the rating go down a point instantly and it can be the difference in being a happy driver for awhile sometimes, higher ratings motivate me to drive more. I don't think acceptance rates and cancelation rates lower your overall rating.


Acceptance and cancellation rates do not lower your rating. A Customer service agent at a hub did mention acceptance and cancellation rates do effect how frequent trips come in. Better rates equal more trips.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Avalon happy said:


> Dude you hit the nail of the head. Good convo, clean car, and keeping the passenger happy is the key. However you could have a charger cord ready lol.
> 
> Every time I've riden in a car as a passenger with an Uber who offered water - candy- etc. their ratings were always in the toilet.
> 
> Acceptance and cancellation rates do not lower your rating. A Customer service agent at a hub did mention acceptance and cancellation rates do effect how frequent trips come in. Better rates equal more trips.


I keep water. Spend a whopping $10/month.

3000 trips and 4.98 rating with 99% 5s and 1% 4s.

Yeah, offering water is totally a sign of a bad Uber driver. *eyeroll*


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Yeah, offering water is totally a sign of a bad Uber driver. *eyeroll*


Not a bad driver granted. How bout obsequies and needy? Providing free crap as a means to an end: ratings, tips or rider good will is simple toadying. Its beneath me.

I receive my accolades based on the service I provide. I don't buy them. "Have some water, have some mints, like me, like me!" So transparent, weak and gross!


----------



## Avalon happy (Jul 27, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I keep water. Spend a whopping $10/month.
> 
> 3000 trips and 4.98 rating with 99% 5s and 1% 4s.
> 
> Yeah, offering water is totally a sign of a bad Uber driver. *eyeroll*


I wouldn't call you a bad driver. I'm just offering a different approach to good ratings. If water works for you keep doing it.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Point A to Point B and know your city without having to stare at GPS all day.

No gimmicks..


----------



## Avalon happy (Jul 27, 2018)

Yep!!!


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

80sDude said:


> Point A to Point B and know your city without having to stare at GPS all day.
> 
> No gimmicks..


It's actually not a gimmick; if it were, I'd expect to pay more than $10/ month.

Water serves two purposes:

It, cheaply, sets the scene with me as "better than average". When someone gets in my car, I have everything ready. Water is passively in the door, music is started with a fresh song, the car is pristine, smells wonderful, is warm/cool as needed. I don't even offer the water, I confirm the name and the destination, then the rout. I let fate determine the conversations.

The second function is care. I dehydrate at times, so do riders - especially the drinking ones. Offering them water, when they look like they are headed for a hangover is an easy good impression. I also drink 25% of them myself or use them as emergency clean up.

I don't think I'll ever drive without a case of water in my car - even without Uber. It's more useful than you think.

Also, trust me, the fact that you don't offer water, and I do, is one reason that I stay at 4.98 - but only a fool would think it was an only cause. I'm A-game all day long with the public. It puts me in a good mood whether I'm teaching kids or driving drunks home at 2 am.

Kindness is its own reward. Water is a minimal expense to add value.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Not a bad driver granted. How bout obsequies and needy? Providing free crap as a means to an end: ratings, tips or rider good will is simple toadying. Its beneath me.
> 
> I receive my accolades based on the service I provide. I don't buy them. "Have some water, have some mints, like me, like me!" So transparent, weak and gross!


Lmfao. Yeah - you nailed my profile bro. I'm just a toady.

Keep the attitude, it helps set me apart from the pack. Water is the tip of the iceberg. Uber is very vibey. You can drive snd suffer or you can make it fun and adventurous. I choose the later. Makes my day better. That's right, I do it for me, not the riders - it puts me in control.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Avalon happy said:


> Don't complain about not making money or how Uber is not treating you correct.


Glad you are happy, seems like you have chosen to make this job a career.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> 3yrs
> 7900 trips
> 4.97 rating
> 
> ...


I guess you are over 60.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Avalon happy said:


> I was able to build and maintain my ratings without offering candy, water, or all the other stuff. Passsengers simply desire a safe trip that is free for driver induced navigational challenges.
> The only perk I offer is a charger cable. I brought one for every different brand of phone (3 total).
> 
> Don't complain about not making money or how Uber is not treating you correct. Just simply treat the passengers with respect.
> ...


My ratings goes up pretty fast when I ask the pax if he or she wants to make any stops. Just turn the app off -- be patient and friendly, till the stop is completed. I know this is brown nosing, but I only do this when I'm running that promotion; promoting my ratings to grow that is.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I guess you are over 60.


I get told anyone over 50 is a paedophile


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> I get told anyone over 50 is a paedophile


Ah, kids these days...


----------

